# Horse Stable Flooring Question



## fairyfeet (Mar 11, 2007)

I use the one with dimples and its fine. Easy to sweep etc. On sale on ebay for Â£25 each.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i've use mats before but didn't like them....i find them way to time consuming taking the muck from under them letting the stall dry and having to spreed lime down if not cleaned under the mat in a while


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

The link won't work for me, but if it is the stuff I think it is, it can be a bit of a bother to keep clean. When it is well looked after, it is healthy for the horses and they are less likely to manage to hurt themselves.


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

The interlocking stable mat (it's number 1001411) is the best that I've found. If put together snugly, stuff doesn't fall down underneath it quite as easily. We use this underneath a nice 2-3 inches of sawdust and that not only helps with the smell of the urine, but also the softness of the floor. They enjoy laying on it to sleep as well. I don't care for using straw for bedding, it's too messy and hard to clean up in my opinion. We've always used sawdust.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well we just use saw dust.shavings. When ever the stables need changing, me and my brother go out chop down some trees, mulch them up, and presto.... When you have to change the bedding don't take the bedding to the dump, put it around your Garden!! Or sell it! :wink:


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

it depends on what the bottom-most layer of your barn is right now. if it is dirt, i suggest sticking with bedding. (we use cedar shavings or dust because there is a sawmill nearby. helps for bugs too!)
but if it is concrete the matts should be a lot easier to work with, will require much less bedding, just enough to soak up urine. a client of mine uses little bedding pellets that act kinda like kitty litter and swell to soak up the urine.

as a farrier... i prefer a semi-dirty sawdust/shavings stall. 
soaks up the urine enough and if not cleaned immaculately it will not suck moisture from the horses hooves (thus making it possible to actually cut the hoof/sole when the time comes). straw does not seem to soak up enough urine and they are left with stinky feet and/or you are left with a huge pile of dry straw. 
im really not sure how the matts effect the feet. the client that uses matts has an all sand turnout, so her horses' hooves are dry from that.


----------

